# New pinky! advise!



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My beautiful champagne & white banded doe had her litter of babies on her due date on 25th sept. This is her first litter. The only thing is she has only had one baby??, is that normal ? . I know first time litters are normally smaller but only one this has never happened before. I re checked her that evening and the morning but no more?, I can't find any signs of any baby parts of any being eaten just one nice sized pinky in her nest and she seems very happy and content. Should I be concerned or not. Will she just have a bigger litter as normal next time. Her mother had big litters Both times So this seems unusual. Any thoughts welcomed.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd say it's rare but not impossible. She might have culled other babies before you noticed. I wouldn't worry though.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

If the baby is healthy then try not to worry.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, one baby is normal. Not something you see often, that's true, but there's nothing wrong with it at all. As long as momma and her baby are fine, there's nothing to worry about whatsoever.
Good luck with the little one.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, can I ask how big the doe looked before she gave birth?


----------



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I must admit she wasn't big like the others she had a little tummy but definitely didn't look like she was going to pop like all my others, saying that my other doe from her litter sherbet had her babies the same day and she didn't look very big either but she had 8 but they are tiny compared to honeys one big pinky. I was just shocked as its never happened before. The pinky seems happy and she looks good as normal so we shall wait and see what happens with her second litter.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't say its normal for a females first litter to be small, one of my girls had a litter of 15 the first time.
I have had quite a few who have only 1 baby, in many cases they do extremely well so I wouldn't worry.

Just keep an eye on the little one like you would do if she had of had a huge litter.


----------



## Jobie1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for your replys I checked on them both again this morning and both are happy and doing well. I think this baby is going to be one happy fat baby with all that milk and one on one attention


----------

